# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Problemy z erekcją przyczyny

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam

Od dłuższego czasu mam problemy z kręgosłupem i chciałbym wiedzieć czy to są przyczyny moich problemów z erekcją??? 

Z góry dziękuje za odpowiedź

----------


## Gosia

Caverject jest zdecydowanie lepszy i bezpieczniejszy niż papawewryna, która często doprowadza do zwłóknienia ciał jamistych prącia. Jest niestety znacznie droższy. Powinien Pan skorzystać z porady lekarza seksuologa lub (zajmującego się tym!) urologa. Pierwsze zastrzyki powinny być wykonane przez lekarza, w celu dobrania indywidualnej dla każdego pacjenta dawki i nauczenia Pana całej procedury. Proszę też pamiętać, że wzwód utrzymujący się powyżej 4 godzin grozi martwicą członka, jest stanem wymagającym natychmiastowej interwencji urologa. Nawet w środku nocy i w warunkach ostrego dyżuru w szpitalu.

----------


## Blog Kamagra

Witam

Przyczyn może być wiele, postaram Ci się pomóc i wymienię większość z nich: Narkotyki, alkohol, słabe krążenie, stres, przemęczenie, depresja, kompleks małego członka, przyjmowanie leków. Więcej informacji znajdziesz na blogu który jest umieszczony w moim profilu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przyczyn tak jak piszecie może być wiele i powinien je ocenić lekarz. Taki był mój początek działania. Jak wiedziałem ze jestem zdrowy to po prostu sięgnąłem po suplementacje bo to bezpieczna forma terapii. postawiłem po kilku próbach na permen bo skład ma bardzo dopasowany do potrzeb meżczyzny i problemów z potencja. także nie ma się co załamywać tylko działac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No własnie działać-ja postanowiłem działać bo mi żona zaczyna marudzic a bardzo ja kocham i boje sie ze mnie w koncu zostawi. jest elegancka kobieta i na pewno znajdzie faceta. Boję się tylko leków bo nie chce miec problemów ze zdrowiem. Jaki skład ma ten permen i jak szybko pomaga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiesz to jest suplement i na działanie trzeba poczekac troche, ale moim zdaniem warto bo zdrowie mamy jedno. Ja zauważyłem poprawe po 3-4 tygodniach regularnego stosowania.  W składzie ma zen-szen, buzdyganek ziemnny i l-arginine

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

erekton fast jest bardzo dobry na erekcje , potencję. w składzie ma cynk selen L-arginine no i żeń szeń koreański wraz z pieprzem czarnym co jest dość ważne w takich tabletkach wręcz to podstawa. Wystarczy wziąć 4 tabletki na jakieś 45-50 minut przed stosunkiem i działać. Wiele mężczyzn sobie chwali.

----------


## kaczorowski

też stosowałem Erecton Fast, generalnie mnie pomagał, brałem tabletki przed stosunkiem i wszystko działało jak powinno, nie wiem jaki to tam ma skład, ważne że pomogło w kryzysie. Ale oby nigdy więcej takich wpadek.

----------


## Brzezik

Zgadzam się, przyczyn może być wiele, więc warto się pokazać lekarzowi, żeby to stwierdził. U mojego męża przyczyną był stres i przepracowanie, dlatego lekarz zapisał mu maxigrę go. Bierze ją, a właściwie żuje na kilkanaście minut przed stosunkiem, bo bardzo szybko na niego działa, więc wciąż kochamy się spontanicznie. A i co ważne erekcja jest silna i długo się utrzymuje.

----------


## Szymonito1

Sporo naczytałem się o maxigrze go i też postanowiłem ją wypróbować, bo ma świetne opinie. I jakie było moje zaskoczenie, że teraz w dawce 25 mg jest dostępna bez recepty. Zakupiłem, wziąłem dwie tabletki i efekt był rewelacyjny. Wzwód pojawił się szybko i bardzo długo mogłem się kochać z moją żona. Oboje jesteśmy tym lekiem zachwyceni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sam równiez miałem podobne problemy. Potem zdecydowałem się na kupno Tabletek Eromen.. No faktycznie muszę przyznać że ani razu mnie te tabletki nie zawiodły. Chyba faktycznienajwiększym mankamentem tabletek jest cena. Cholera to akurat boli jak nic. Ale kupuje bo próbowałem wiele tańszych środków i nic nie było tak skuteczne jak właśnie eromen. 
Zaopatruje się w internetowym źródle..
Środków ubocznych na szczęscie brak.

----------


## symonek

na problemy z erekcją może wpłynąć wiele czynników, u mnie to bardzo stresujący miał znaczący wpływ na moją kiepską erekcję, do tego partnerka bardzo się starała i nic z tego nie wyszło, na początku nie widziałem problemu a potem szkoda nam było czasu na kłótnie i poszedłem do apteki, żeby pomóc sobie i naszemu związkowi, dostałem maxon actve, nie był to jakieś problematyczne bo lek jest bez recepty, poza tym nie czułem zażenowania bo dowiedziałem się ze to żaden wstyd bo wielu mężczyzn ma dzisiaj problemy z erekcją, trzeba po prostu iść po pomoc do apteki albo do lekarza.

----------


## nnnoonnn

Ja też dużo pracuję, do tego pracę mam wymagającą i stresującą. Próbowałem już różnych suplementów i nic nie dało póki co zadowalających efektów. Podobno sildenafil jest skuteczny, coś mi znajomy wspominał o maxonie, brał ktoś może? Działa?

----------


## Mattti

Na erekcję mogą wpływać urazy Twojego organizmu, stres, przemęczenie. Wybierz się do lekarza rodzinnego, a najlepiej do androloga i pewnie Ci powie co i jak. A na samą erekcję maxon active powinien CI pomóc od razu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo dobrym suplementem diety na słabą potencję jest Long Men.  Można go kupić za jedyne 30 zł w sklepie inter w zaufaniu.pl.

----------


## tmo99

Stres. Niewyspanie. Zmęcznie. Problemy. Dlatego jeżeli jest to możliwe, warto się wspomagać, ale czymś dobrym i bezpiecznym. Tu polecam właśie Long Mena ze sklepu w zaufaniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja regularnie zamawiam Long Mena i wiem, że jestem zawsze zwarty i gotowy do działania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja tez uważam, że suplement diety Long men to jest istne cudeńko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Można spróbować - ja własnie zamówiłem tego Long Mena.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałem okazję stosować long mena i jestem bardzo zadowolony z jego działania i efektów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

możesz spróbować wziąc maxon. W aptece opakowanie z 4 tabletkami dostaniesz, bez problemu wszystko się uda później w łóżku  :Big Grin:  od jakiegoś czasu biorę tak an godzine przed stosunkiem  i wszystko sprawnie działa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim faworytem tego sezonu jest tabletka MAXXES ze sklepu erotycznego w zaufaniu.pl. Działa już w 4 minuty i niezle podkręca atmosferę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałem okazję stosotwać tą tabletke  i jest bardzo zadowolony z jej działania. Szybka erekcja, fajne mrowienie tu i tam.

----------


## toddd

Można naturalnie doprowadzić do rozbudowania ciał jamistych w penisie, tylko potrzebujesz naprawdę dłuższej suplementacji. Myślę, że 3 – 6 miesięcy minimum w zależności od organizmu. Na zagranicznych forach znalazłem namiar na dr Penigreat. Teraz ten suplement powinien być już w Polsce. Prowadzi do wzrostu testosteronu, do wyrównania krążenia i idealnej erekcji. Tak naprawdę to rzadko zdarza się całkowicie naturalna metoda na powiększenie penisa. Jestem teraz na cyklu tymi tabletkami i widzę dużo różnicy. Wszystko teraz działa jak należy przy stosunku. Nie mam flaka, nawet po dłuższych zabawach. Najmłodszy nie jestem już, ale dobrze wrócić do formy  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zostaje wierny Long men -owi--- nic tak na mnie nie dziala jka ta tabletka  :Smile:

----------


## gryczanekbam

Trudno mi powiedzieć, czy problemy z kręgosłupem mogą wpływać na zaburzenia erekcji. W każdym razie, jeśli masz jakieś przypały z penisem to powinien Ci pomóc maxon active. Możesz do tego dorzucić jakiś przyjemny sport, np. bieganie.

----------


## jankastrzela

> Trudno mi powiedzieć, czy problemy z kręgosłupem mogą wpływać na zaburzenia erekcji. W każdym razie, jeśli masz jakieś przypały z penisem to powinien Ci pomóc maxon active. Możesz do tego dorzucić jakiś przyjemny sport, np. bieganie.


Też uważam, że oprócz samych tabletek (mój mąż też łyka czasem maxon) trzeba zmienić swój tryb życia. Więcej ruchu, najlepiej w postaci sportu, lepsza dieta i powinno być w porządku  :Smile:

----------


## jankastrzela

> Trudno mi powiedzieć, czy problemy z kręgosłupem mogą wpływać na zaburzenia erekcji. W każdym razie, jeśli masz jakieś przypały z penisem to powinien Ci pomóc maxon active. Możesz do tego dorzucić jakiś przyjemny sport, np. bieganie.


Też uważam, że oprócz samych tabletek (mój mąż też łyka czasem maxon) trzeba zmienić swój tryb życia. Więcej ruchu, najlepiej w postaci sportu, lepsza dieta i powinno być w porządku  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może warto takie problemy przedyskutować z dobrym seksuologiem. Ja znam super gabinet w Krakowie Zygmunta Augusta 1.

----------


## wolll

Chwalę sobie suplement dr Penigreat (masz na drpenigreat.pl skład). Po 2-3 miesiącach efekty są już bardzo widoczne, na pewno mogę się kochać dłużej z żoną co już jest mega ważne i dużo nam daje, zupełnie lepiej się teraz dogadujemy, ona jest zaspokojona, ja jestem happy że nie zawodzę, każdy wygrywa  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałem jakiś czas temu przejściowe problemy z utrzymanie erekcji. Wszystko mi w trakcie seksu opadało. Skorzystałem z rady przyjaciela i zacząłem się wspomagać maxigrą go i teraz już się nie stresuję, że coś będzie nie tak w trakcie, bo po jednej tabletce wszystko znowu działa bez zarzutu

----------


## Nawyk

jankastrzela, tylko w pewnym wieku trudno zmienić nawyki faceta. Starego psa, trudno nowych sztuczek nauczyć. 
Z maxon potwierdzam, u mojego męża też działa. Choć w jego przypadku to chyba nie kwestia diety, ale stresu. On często dusi w sobie stres i potem to przekłada się na różne rzeczy, także czasem seks.

----------


## stalker8

> jankastrzela, tylko w pewnym wieku trudno zmienić nawyki faceta. Starego psa, trudno nowych sztuczek nauczyć.  On często dusi w sobie stres i potem to przekłada się na różne rzeczy, także czasem seks.


 Otóż właśnie, tym się człowiek różni od psa, że na pewno można, choć jest to trudne, bo to nie tylko stres, ale depresyjność, która przychodzi z wiekiem... i przez porównywanie się z innymi spada motywacja. W takiej kulturze żyjemy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może warto się trochę wyciszyć i wtedy będzie lepiej. Mnie na erekcję bardzo pomogły tabletki nervomix. Są ziołowe, więc nie uzalezniają

----------


## Brinx

Dieta, stres, przepracowanie – to wszystko się ze sobą łączy. Mój mąż też po tych tabletkach wrócił do siebie, ale równolegle też zmienił swój styl życia, żeby w przyszłości nie zdarzały mu się takie łóżkowe wpadki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sorry ale tabletki nie są akurat na stres ale te co opisujecie tutaj są na zaburzenia erekcji. Ze stresem walczy się w zupełnie inny sposób:
mozńa sobie wypracować techniki relaksacyjne
znaleźć sobie jakieś hobby
czy zapisać się na siłownię
Co do tabletek na erekcję to miałem jeden okres, w którym wspomagałem się takim środkiem. W pracy miałem taki zapierdziel i ogólnie byłem przemęczony, że normalnie penis mi nie stawał. Pomogły Man tabs, które polecił mi kumpel.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To coś takiego jak viagra? Bo zastanawiałem się nad sildenafilem ale trochę się boje,ze mógłbym wpaść w nałóg i potem trudno byłoby mi ich nie brać (musiałbym brać jakbym chciał żeby penis stawał).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie pamiętam już składu ale porównywałem sobie składy tabletek na erekcję i man tabs miały najlepszy, a przynajmniej jeden z lepszych. Nie brałem viagry ale podejrzewam, że skład jest podobny bo była moc. Po jednej tabletce byłem w stanie uprawiać seks cała noc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi pomagała jedynie viagra. Czy te tabletki równiez by mi pomogły skoro działala jedynie na mnie viagra.Chwilowo przestałem ją brać bo źle się czułem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziwię się,że nie spróbowałeś.Bo w wielu przypadkach leczenie się viagrą nie jest potrzebne. Wystarczy wypróbować sobie ziołowych tabletek, które mogą mieć działanie o wiele lepsze niż viagra i przy tym nie powodują niepożądanych efektów. Osobiście viagry nie brałem tak więc napiszę z własnego doświadczenia, ale mało jest na forum wpisów facetów którzy pisali,ze źle się czuli po sildenadillu, przerzucili się potem na wspomniane man tabs czy cum on i było lepiej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem wielkim fanem ziół i naturalnych metod leczenia, ale niestety tabletki z ziołami to nie leki, ale suplementy. A lekiem jest na przykład coś z sildenafilem, czyli najpopularniejsza chyba viagra. Tylko na viagrę potrzebujesz recepty, a bez recepty, o podobnym składzie kupisz lek maxon active.

----------


## Arekk

Ziółka to fajna sprawa, ale u mnie też nie były skuteczne na erekcje. Maxon active faktycznie daje mega erekcję, choć iloś sildenafilu mniejsza niż w viagrze, ale w zupełności mi wystarczy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale można spotkać na forach wypowiedzi o tym, aby uważać na możliwość skutków ubocznych i uzależnienia  - zresztą także od innych rodzajów przyjemności, więc ostrożnie (lepiej też sprawdzić przeciwwskazania). Nieraz więcej trosk dnia codziennego niż gdy było się młodszym, do tego stres i zmęczenie, więc normalne, że są okresy kiedy libido jest po prostu mniejsze. Z wiekiem możliwości organizmu w sferze seksualnej spadają i raczej trzeba się z tym pogodzić, że nie zawsze jest ochota i chęć. Moim zdaniem nie ma złotego środka w postaci tabletek, a przywiązanie i wyrozumiałość spajają związek.

----------

